# Best prices for Fluval Osaka / Profile aquariums?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi! I'm in the market for a new tank, would love a fluval osaka 260 (69gal) or profile 850 (60gal in stainless steel). I'm also open to other aquarium ideas if they're equally nice but slightly smaller! 30-40 gal would be ideal.

I only know of PJs who carries the Osaka series, tank + stand + lights for $850 ... and the sales said he would give me a discount on the filter and such. I can get a 10% student discount at PJs, but that still comes to 765 + tax.

I think I saw the profile series at dragon aquarium but I don't recall the exact price. It was over $1000 but included filter and everything.

I like the bent glass on the Osaka and the stainless steel on the Profile series...

Any comments appreciated!
Michelle


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Michelle,
I saw the Profile series 120 gallon setup at Terra Greenhouses in Milton for $1500. These guys have the best prices I've seen for the Profile and they also sell the Osaka.
http://www.terragreenhouses.com/index.php/walter

I also remember seeing a flyer for Petcetera in Kitchener with the Osaka tanks on sale at amazing prices.
http://www.petcetera.ca/Locations/Ontario/Kitchener.aspx
--
Paul


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

A member awhile back was actually trying to sell their Osaka tank. I don't think anyone bought it. Why don't you do a search for it. Goodluck



Laura


----------

